# 7-8 July 2016:  Sharpshooter kills 5 cops @ Dallas protest



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2016)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!  Condolences to those close to the fallen cops, and hopes for a speedy recovery by the wounded ones ...


> Snipers operating from rooftops in Dallas killed five police officers and wounded six more in a coordinated attack during one of several protests across the country against the killing of two black men by police this week.
> 
> Police described Thursday night's ambush as carefully planned and executed and said they had taken three people into custody before a fourth died. Dallas-based media said the suspect died from a self-inflicted gunshot wound after a standoff that extended into Friday morning.
> 
> ...


Initial report caveats apply -- more via Google News here.

_- mod edits to fix thread title to reflect lone shooter & add date -_


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jul 2016)

Sadly, I am neither shocked or surprised at this development. I expected it was only a matter of time before one would lead to the other as has happened this past week.


----------



## marinemech (8 Jul 2016)

RIP Boys, was listening to it on the online scanner, sounds like its going to be a long rough patch for Dallas PD. Yes, Black lives matter but so do White, and Blue and Green, etc


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2016)

July 8, 2016 

The Wall Street Journal

Suspect in Dallas Police Shootings Targeted White Officers
Suspect was killed when officials detonated bomb delivered by robot
http://www.wsj.com/articles/dallas-shooting-suspect-targeted-white-officers-was-killed-when-officials-detonated-bomb-1467982329?mod=e2tw


----------



## a_majoor (8 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Sadly, I am neither shocked or surprised at this development. I expected it was only a matter of time before one would lead to the other as has happened this past week.



Too true. We can expect more headlines like this in the future.

RIP to the fallen officers


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (8 Jul 2016)

I watched some footage of the incident this morning and knew right away we were dealing with Ex-Military.  The gunman used a "slicing the pie" technique when he killed an officer at point blank range.

I'm now thinking there is only one gunman and the reports of multiple gunmen was merely the gunman changing fire positions.

Name of suspect released http://heavy.com/news/2016/07/micah-xavier-x-johnson-dallas-police-shooting-sniper-gunman-shooter-suspect-name-identified-photos-facebook-video/


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jul 2016)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Yes, Black lives matter*  but so do White, and Blue and Green, etc*


The left says this is extremely racist,  privileged and attacks blacks.  You're not supposed to say all lives matter.


----------



## Altair (8 Jul 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> The left says this is extremely racist,  privileged and attacks blacksblacks.  You're not supposed to say all lives matter.


Time and place.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2016)

RIP to the fallen, thoughts go out to their families.

Was glad to hear they took the shooter out.  I hope the last thing he saw was his ass going over his head.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Jul 2016)

There are 3 other people in custody relating to this incident (not including the good fellow who turned himself in and then was released), including 2 people (male and female) taken into custody after a "high risk" stop on the freeway. The suspect that was killed is not included in the 3, and the police have stated that they do not believe his statements that he was acting alone.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> Time and place.



Got a time estimate when it's okay to shift from facebook profile pictures to discussing how to save lives and stop this kind of violence?

I'm not sure if you seen it Altiar but minutes after the shooting BLM radicals started calling for more cop shootings across social media, and praying the wounded die. When do YOU think is a good time to discuss that?


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2016)

Our condolences to the fallen officers and I fervently hope the wounded recover. 



That was war, not policing. It makes me angry that someone would use a movement as cover for cold blooded murder.


----------



## Altair (8 Jul 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Got a time estimate when it's okay to shift from facebook profile pictures to discussing how to save lives and stop this kind of violence?
> 
> I'm not sure if you seen it Altiar but minutes after the shooting BLM radicals started calling for more cop shootings across social media, and praying the wounded die. When do YOU think is a good time to discuss that?


Let the radicals say what they want elsewhere on the Web,  but as far as I know nobody here said that and I don't know why that needed to be brought up.

This is a time of tragedy not a time to score political/social points.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> Let the radicals say what they want elsewhere on the Web,  but as far as I know nobody here said that and I don't know why that needed to be brought up.
> 
> This is a time of tragedy not a time to score political/social points.


Altair if you haven't forgotten this is a discussion forum and a form of social media. If you want your contribution to amount to a "RIP" post then that's your business and I won't try and change that. At the same time don't try and control how I contribute to the discussion. I have close friends are are LEOs and the last thing I want is some asshole to get the dumb idea to try the same thing up here.

The fact that BLM members go after people, including African-Americans, who say "No, ALL lives matter" is very telling about their organization. It deserves to be discussed.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2016)

Agree 100%.  We discuss ISIS, etc and their willingness to kill people.  Any people, all people.  BLM radicals calling for 'more deaths...kill them!" is not so different where the rubber meets the road, is it?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jul 2016)

Article Link

TUCSON, Ariz. — A man’s Facebook post about a recent traffic stop is going viral.

Steven Hildreth Jr. says he was pulled over by the Tucson Police Department for a broken headlight. When the officer asked if he had any weapons, he told him he is a concealed carry permit holder and had a gun on his right hip.

Because his wallet was in his back-right pocket, the officer needed to disarm him to check his ID. Hildreth wrote about his experience with the officer and posted it to his Facebook page.


So, I’m driving to my office to turn in my weekly paperwork. A headlight is out. I see a Tucson Police Department squad vehicle turn around and follow me. I’m already preparing for the stop.

The lights go on and I pull over. The officer asks me how I’m doing, and then asks if I have any weapons.

“Yes, sir. I’m a concealed carry permit holder and my weapon is located on my right hip. My wallet is in my back-right pocket.”

The officer explains for his safety and mine, he needs to disarm me for the stop. I understand, and I unlock the vehicle. I explain that I’m running a 7TS ALS holster but from the angle, the second officer can’t unholster it. Lead officer asks me to step out, and I do so slowly. Officer relieves me of my Glock and compliments the X300U I’m running on it. He also sees my military ID and I tell him I’m with the National Guard.

Lead officer points out my registration card is out of date but he knows my registration is up to date. He goes back to run my license. I know he’s got me on at least two infractions. I’m thinking of how to pay them.

Officers return with my Glock in an evidence back, locked and cleared. “Because you were cool with us and didn’t give us grief, I’m just going to leave it at a verbal warning. Get that headlight fixed as soon as possible.”

I smile. “Thank you, sir.”

I’m a black man wearing a hoodie and strapped. According to certain social movements, I shouldn’t be alive right now because the police are allegedly out to kill minorities.

Maybe…just maybe…that notion is bunk.

Maybe if you treat police officers with respect, they will do the same to you.

Police officers are people, too. By far and large, most are good people and they’re not out to get you.

I’d like to thank those two officers and TPD in general for another professional contact.

We talk so much about the bad apples who shouldn’t be wearing a badge. I’d like to spread the word about an example of men who earned their badges and exemplify what that badge stands for.

#BlueLivesMatter #AllLivesMatter


----------



## Altair (8 Jul 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Article Link
> 
> TUCSON, Ariz. — A man’s Facebook post about a recent traffic stop is going viral.
> 
> ...


As a visible minority I've had to deal with police maybe 10 times in my life. Only once did a cop feel the need to put a gun to my face.

So 90% of my experiences have been positive. I can tell you which one sticks with me. 

So even with lets say 99 percent of police officers being honorable respectable people who handle traffic stops like the one you quoted and 1 percent doing stupid stuff, with the amount of police in America that's still a lot of shootings.

BLM is stupid FWIW, all lives matter. This week a white kid was shot while lying down on the ground, but it wasn't really picked up by any major news network. If we started to look at everyone getting killed by police under questionable circumstances, not just black people,this problem of police violence might be worst.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> BLM is stupid FWIW, all lives matter. This week a white kid was shot while lying down on the ground, but it wasn't really picked up by any major news network. If we started to look at everyone getting killed by police under questionable circumstances, not just black people,this problem of police violence might be worst.


I don't track a lot of what happens down there but there seems to be a number of instances where there's some questionable shootings and the official word is "nothing to see here, move along" which rightly pisses people off.   Reacting violently  is obviously a wrong and horrible choice.  
I'm expecting to hear about a ton of other issues the shooter had.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2016)

Another long hot summer in the cities.

They say our 9-1-1 services are one,

8 Jul 2016
Today from the African American Defense League, "As you fight, remember that the FIREMAN and the POLICE are on the SAME SIDE! Don't be fooled!" Dr. Mauricelm-Lei Millere, African American Defense League - Organization for Afro-American Unity 2016. Join!"
https://www.facebook.com/aadlafricanamericandefenseleague/

That is one reason ( I read years ago that it was the main reason. ) city firefighters don't ride to calls on the back steps of their trucks anymore. 

Two days ago a guy plead guilty to puncturing a fire hose during the Baltimore riots.

July 8, 2016 
In the US, big city paramedics are fire-based. Today a 15-year-old perp was taken away in handcuffs after he shot a BB gun out of his third-floor window and wounded a FDNY EMT on a call in the Bronx.
http://bronx.news12.com/news/emt-recovers-at-hospital-after-being-shot-by-bb-gun-1.12021028


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jul 2016)

Holy.  Fack.


> A man opened fire on a highway in Tennessee because he was troubled by incidents involving black people and law enforcement officers, authorities said on Friday.
> 
> In a news release, the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation said initial conversations with the suspect, identified as Lakeem Keon Scott, revealed he was troubled by incidents across the U.S.
> 
> ...


This from the Tennessee Bureau of Investigations:


> At the request of 2nd District Attorney General Barry Staubus, the Tennessee Bureau of Investigation continues to investigate the circumstances surrounding a series of shootings in Bristol Thursday that claimed the life of a woman and left four other individuals injured, including the alleged gunman.
> 
> TBI Agents and Forensic Scientists continue to work as aggressively, as quickly, and as carefully as possibly to process any and all relevant evidence and interviews to determine the exact series of events. Preliminarily, the investigation has revealed the subject, identified as Lakeem Keon Scott (DOB 12-15-78), was armed with at least two weapons (an automatic-style rifle and a pistol) and a large amount of ammunition at approximately 2:20 Thursday morning when he fired shots through the window of the Days Inn on Volunteer Parkway, striking the clerk. Scott also appears to have, at some point, indiscriminately fired at several vehicles driving on Volunteer Parkway before being confronted by officers from the Bristol, Tennessee police department. During that exchange, the investigation shows Scott fired at the three responding officers, after which the officers returned fire, striking Scott, who was subsequently transported to Bristol Regional Medical Center, where at the time of this release, he remains in serious, but stable, condition ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Jul 2016)

Motor mouths like him should be charged with inciting violence if they stick one toe over the line.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Another long hot summer in the cities.
> 
> They say our 9-1-1 services are one,
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2016)

Some of them are no better than AQ or the Islamic State.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jul 2016)

Yes, on both sides of the colour spectrum.  They should all get slammed hard if they cross the line.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2016)

Dallas Police Officer with gunshot wound had to wait in restaurant for 25 minutes because there were no ambulances.
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/headlines/20160708-drama-at-the-palm-staff-diner-tend-to-wounded-officer.ece

Dallas police may be first U.S. law enforcement agency to use a robot to kill a suspect 
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/headlines/20160708-dallas-police-may-be-first-u.s.-law-enforcement-agency-to-use-a-robot-to-kill-a-suspect.ece

Police targeted in Tennessee, Georgia & Missouri.
http://nypost.com/2016/07/08/cops-targeted-in-attacks-in-several-states/


----------



## Lightguns (9 Jul 2016)

On an analytical side, anyone seen the shooters advance on the officer behind the column?  What did you think of his technique?  He seemed better trained in firearms than the average PFC, Carpentry and Masonry.


----------



## Cloud Cover (9 Jul 2016)

Seemed blurry to me so can't comment. But I felt chills when you could hear the double tap shots to the head, and then 3 more when the officer was face down on the ground. Thank good ness Texas is a death penalty state. I hope justice is swift.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (9 Jul 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> On an analytical side, anyone seen the shooters advance on the officer behind the column?  What did you think of his technique?  He seemed better trained in firearms than the average PFC, Carpentry and Masonry.



I watched it yesterday before they released names.  I thought right away, this guy is military or ex-military and that it wasn't his first rodeo.

He served in Afghanistan as a Police Trainer.  A lot of American units got repurposed as infantry for the war.

He simply overwhelmed that police officer with suppressive fire, movement  and shock action.  It will unfortunately now end up being footage in a tactical training video.

It's why yesterday I said there was probably only one shooter which has now been confirmed to be the case, the guy was bounding to different firing positions.  


Edit:

I watched a documentary a few years ago which I will post a link to.  It talks about gang infiltration in to the US military which is becoming a major concern for LEO in the US.  You put +1 million people, recruited from the poorest 40% of society in to war zones for 15+ years and this was bound to happen.

https://youtu.be/g_ToQ-05s2Y


----------



## Lightguns (9 Jul 2016)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> I watched it yesterday before they released names.  I thought right away, this guy is military or ex-military and that it wasn't his first rodeo.
> 
> He served in Afghanistan as a Police Trainer.  A lot of American units got repurposed as infantry for the war.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.  Being an old artillery guy that spend his last decade in an HQ, I didn't want to take the lead with more knowledgeable folks on the thread.  I was not aware of the re-roling.  Sadly, yes, it will be a training video and more sadly, but logically, police forces, continent wide, will up their tactical game and the "Left" will scream louder about the militarization of police.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jul 2016)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> He simply overwhelmed that police officer with suppressive fire, movement  and shock action.  It will unfortunately now end up being footage in a tactical training video.



I wonder if police training ever encompasses the trainee/officer being on the defense or trying to break contact.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (9 Jul 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly.  Being an old artillery guy that spend his last decade in an HQ, I didn't want to take the lead with more knowledgeable folks on the thread.  I was not aware of the re-roling.  Sadly, yes, it will be a training video and more sadly, but logically, police forces, continent wide, will up their tactical game and the "Left" will scream louder about the militarization of police.



Yep, it's clear that frontline police need additional tactical training for situations like this.  With so much other training required, how do you fit it all in?

I had deja vu of Moncton and Parliament Hill watching this.  All of the same problems, comms breakdown, outgunned, lack of SA.  Ottawa was very lucky that day.  If it were someone with training, it would have been a lot worse.

As Hamish Seggie said, that wasn't policing, that was war.



			
				Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I wonder if police training ever encompasses the trainee/officer being on the defense or trying to break contact.



No idea, that was a near ambush though.  With the officer also being heavily outgunned.


----------



## Brad Sallows (9 Jul 2016)

>This is a time of tragedy not a time to score political/social points.

Every tragedy is a time to score political/social points.  The US president has set that tone.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jul 2016)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> Seemed blurry to me so can't comment. But I felt chills when you could hear the double tap shots to the head, and then 3 more when the officer was face down on the ground. Thank good ness Texas is a death penalty state. I hope justice is swift.



You could  say that justice was swift.  They took him out with an explosive device delivered by their bomb squad robot.  I like it when these shitheads don't survive the encounter.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2016)

Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as I can tell from this source and others, Dallas was the deadliest gun battle for police in America since 1932. 
http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/here-are-the-deadliest-attacks-on-cops-in-the-last-100-years


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jul 2016)

While I in no way endorse BLM, race baiting politicians, its heated rhetoric or the inevitable outcome, I suggest that US policing also needs a very thorough rethink (and not some fuzzy headed executive order from the White hHouse trying to substitute magical thinking for a solution).

The reality is that in some parts of the United States, the Police have become both militarized and have also become far less accountable to the public. The shootings of people may or may not have been justified, but the overall trend has been portrayed as both police becoming more prone to use force (no knock raids are a huge example), while at the same time, police officers are generally exonerated when they do use deadly force on a civilian (the FBI has an incredible 100% record of exonerating agents from 1993-2011, during which time they shot and killed 70 people and shot and injured 80 more, with no findings of improper intentional shootings).

So a large part of the problem is the perception that Police have essentially become an occupying army rather than the guardians of the public order, which leads us into a 4GW solution:

4th Generation Warfare Handbook



> In Fourth Generation warfare, the weak often have more moral power than the strong. One of the first people to employ the power of weakness was Mahatma Gandhi. Gandhi’s insistence on non-violent tactics to defeat the British in India was and continues to be a classic strategy of Fourth Generation war. When the British responded to Indian independence rallies with violence, they immediately lost the moral war.
> 
> Operations David and Goliath show a strong military force, with almost no limits on the amount of violence it can apply to a situation, versus a very weak irregular force. The weaker force has the moral high ground because it is so weak. No one likes bullies using their physical superiority in order to win at anything, and unless we are extremely careful in how we apply our physical combat power, we soon come across as a bully, i.e. Goliath.
> 
> ...



Note this does not say to stop enforcing the Law, and recognized and proven police tactics like "Broken Windows" is by no means contraindicated. Indeed there still is a place for SWAT/ERT "Special Forces" for high risk response, but as Lind notes, this is the option which comes out, strikes swiftly and then goes back in the box.

Doing a controlled deescalation and winning back communities will be a multi faceted program, and there will be many issues to solve, including overcoming the Ferguson Effect (Police avoid policing an area for fear of being "monday morning quarterbacked" by politicians and special interests with an axe to grind), getting rid of troublemakers who stir s**t up to provoke the police or cause an incident and media more interested in a narrative than the story. Not to mention a well grounded paranoia that there really are people out to get the police. This has retaken decades to build, so it isn't surprising that it will probably take years to steer things back on course, with many missteps on the way.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Jul 2016)

Xx


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jul 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Correct me if I am wrong, but as far as I can tell from this source and others, Dallas was the deadliest gun battle for police in America since 1932.
> http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/here-are-the-deadliest-attacks-on-cops-in-the-last-100-years



It is debatable.  There have been quite a few over the years.  There was a couple of bank robberies in LA that created a lot of mayhem and destruction.  The Norco shootout was an armed confrontation between five heavily-armed bank robbers and deputies of the Riverside and San Bernardino County sheriff's departments in Norco, California, United States on May 9, 1980; which ended with both suspects killed, one police officer killed and nine police officers wounded.   Then there was the North Hollywood shootout, sometimes also called the Battle of North Hollywood (also made into a movie), where an armed confrontation between two heavily armed and armored bank robbers and members of the Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) in the North Hollywood district of Los Angeles on February 28, 1997. Both perpetrators were killed, eleven police officers and seven civilians were injured, and numerous vehicles and other property were damaged or destroyed by the approximately 1,750 rounds of ammunition fired by the robbers and police.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is debatable.



Not to question your post, GW, but I read this from the National Law Enforcement Museum,

"The 1932 massacre holds the record for the deadliest single law enforcement gunfight in the 20th century."
http://www.nleomf.org/museum/news/newsletters/online-insider/january-2012/young-brothers-massacre-jan-2-1932.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Jul 2016)

For the number of fallen since 32, then Dallas.  For intensity, North Hollywood gets my vote.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> For intensity, North Hollywood gets my vote.



Especially during the 18 minutes before SWAT arrived. 
Not sure what SWATs targeted response time is?

Trivia: SWAT originally stood for, "Special Weapons Attack Team".
The acronym was later changed to the kinder and gentler, "Special Weapons and Tactics".

( Loved the theme from SWAT when their weird station tones go off! )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAHvsCb-6vU

"THERE'S A MAN, IN A VAN, WITH A GUN IN HIS HAND CALLED SWAT!!!"  

Another busy Saturday night in San Antonio, Atlanta, Baton Rouge, Manhattan, Chicago, St. Paul and other cities across America. 


Carmalita Jackson tells injured husband not to go with EMS as he is black and EMS is racist.
http://goodmenproject.com/featured-content/land-fear-home-afraid-dg/ …
Truth is, I am afraid. Petrified in fact. Our men go into the backs of large vehicles and they don’t come out alive. 

Nice to see the crew got him to ER safely.

We work for you!  

NYC protesters chant for dead cops
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj4ARsxrZh8


Dallas PD
One officer later told me “I tried to tell them that we were there to protect them and the guy said, ‘Protect us hell! You guys are the targets tonight!’” and started laughing.
http://www.dallasobserver.com/news/one-dallas-cops-experience-and-thoughts-on-thursday-night-8473951


----------



## McG (10 Jul 2016)

Looks like the shooter's skills may have less to do with time as an army carpenter and something to do with a commercial tactical gun fighting school.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/dallas-gunman-learned-shooting-on-the-move-tactics-at-self-defence-school-1.2980498


----------



## larry Strong (10 Jul 2016)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> He served in Afghanistan as a Police Trainer.  A lot of American units got repurposed as infantry for the war.


I can't find any reference to that. What I have found was: 

"According to NBC News, he made use of his carpentry training while deployed with the 420th Engineer Brigade, working construction on various military bases. He also served as a guard."

Beside which he was there for about 6 months before being sent home due to a Sexual Harassment accusation.


Cheers
Larry


----------



## mariomike (10 Jul 2016)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I can't find any reference to that.



Neither did I.

There was this reference about one of the victims,

Transit officer killed in Dallas shooting trained police in Iraq and Afghanistan
http://fox59.com/2016/07/08/transit-officer-killed-in-dallas-shooting-trained-police-in-iraq-and-afghanistan-was-a-great-officer/


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jul 2016)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Beside which he was there for about 6 months before being sent home due to a Sexual Harassment accusation.
> Cheers
> Larry



He was a pervert panty stealer and no doubt sniffer too boot. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3682619/Pictured-female-soldier-pervert-Dallas-cop-killer-sexually-harassed-colleague-reveals-murderer-used-steal-girls-panties.html


----------



## larry Strong (10 Jul 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> RIP to the fallen, thoughts go out to their families.
> 
> Was glad to hear they took the shooter out.  I hope the last thing he saw was his ladies panties going over his head.




There FTFY.... 


Cheers
Larry


----------



## mariomike (10 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> He was a pervert panty stealer and no doubt sniffer too boot.



Wonder if he was wearing them when he got robo-bombed?

Sadly there is likely a scriptwriter somewhere in Hollywood right now that is pitching the Dallas massacre to a studio.

He is already on findagrave. They should turn off his flowers. 
http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GSln=johnson&GSfn=micah&GSbyrel=all&GSdy=2016&GSdyrel=in&GSob=n&GRid=166672842&df=all&

Rev. Al in 1992 saying people should "Off the pigs".
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpZ0RwtvZmk

So many stories of a lack of respect for those who serve and protect their communities,

Jul 11, 2016 

NYPD Car Tires Slashed Outside Stationhouse Of Cop Who Fatally Shot Delrawn Small
http://gothamist.com/2016/07/11/the_tires_of_multiple_police.php
The tires of multiple police vehicles outside the NYPD precinct stationhouse where the officer who fatally shot Delrawn Small works were slashed Sunday morning. Five cop cars and seven personal vehicles sitting outside of the 79th Precinct stationhouse in Bed-Stuy were vandalized shortly before 1 a.m. Sunday morning, police told the Daily News.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Jul 2016)

As the Ferguson effect takes hold in more and more "Blue" cities, you will start seeing crus about how the police are abandoning the poor minorities to the criminals. Rising crime statistics in places like Baltimore are already demonstrating this.

Be very careful what you wish for, people. You might just get it good and hard.

As for the police, they are in a very bad spot right now, and while watching them withdraw from these areas might be a safe defensive move, the long term consequences will be very difficult to deal with. Once again, it is very difficult to say what the answer is.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jul 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> As the Ferguson effect takes hold in more and more "Blue" cities, you will start seeing crus about how the police are abandoning the poor minorities to the criminals. Rising crime statistics in places like Baltimore are already demonstrating this.
> 
> Be very careful what you wish for, people. You might just get it good and hard.
> 
> As for the police, they are in a very bad spot right now, and while watching them withdraw from these areas might be a safe defensive move, the long term consequences will be very difficult to deal with. Once again, it is very difficult to say what the answer is.



I almost could see shades of Robocop like crime coming for places like the combat zone in Baltimore and other inner city areas of the US.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I almost could see shades of Robocop like crime coming for places like the combat zone in Baltimore and other inner city areas of the US.



Will likely be a busy summer for plywood supply depots.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jul 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> As the Ferguson effect takes hold in more and more "Blue" cities, you will start seeing crus about how the police are abandoning the poor minorities to the criminals. Rising crime statistics in places like Baltimore are already demonstrating this.
> 
> Be very careful what you wish for, people. You might just get it good and hard.
> 
> As for the police, they are in a very bad spot right now, and while watching them withdraw from these areas might be a safe defensive move, the long term consequences will be very difficult to deal with. Once again, it is very difficult to say what the answer is.



Withdraw and then start negotiating with the community leaders after 6 months to come back. Sadly it's going to be the law abiding that get screwed.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Jul 2016)

Obama wants instability and that will be his legacy.The Democrats have been funding the anti-Trump protests which I think is un-American.

http://www.redstate.com/streiff/2015/11/13/anti-american-left-funds-blacklivesmatter-now/


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> As the Ferguson effect takes hold in more and more "Blue" cities, you will start seeing crus about how the police are abandoning the poor minorities to the criminals. Rising crime statistics in places like Baltimore are already demonstrating this.
> 
> Be very careful what you wish for, people. You might just get it good and hard.
> 
> As for the police, they are in a very bad spot right now, and while watching them withdraw from these areas might be a safe defensive move, the long term consequences will be very difficult to deal with. Once again, it is very difficult to say what the answer is.



Years ago I read, "To Protect and to Serve: The LAPD's Century of War in the City of Dreams". Before the Rodney King riots, the sacred credo was, "Give no slack and take no sh^t from anyone. Confront and command. Control the streets at all times. Always be aggressive. Stop crimes before they happen. Seek them out. Shake them down. Make that arrest."

There was also this letter to the editor of the LA Times from a retired Lieutenant regarding what he referred to as the "Golden era" of the LAPD, ( prior to the Watts riots ), "Protect life, not enough personnel to protect property."

Chief PARKER deployed us heavily in South Central L.A., because "That is where the crime is."  The Valley and West End complained they were paying for protection that was going elsewhere.

The facts may be difficult for the politically correct to comprehend. Blacks were then about 18 percent of the population in L.A., but committing over 65 percent of Part I crimes (Uniform Crime Reporting: murders, robberies, rapes, arson, etc.).  Why?  Sociological problems, education, dna....who knows?  Most victims were fellow blacks, who appreciated and strongly supported LAPD.  The South End was the only segment of L.A. that regularly voted for police pay raises and benefits.  And we gave them the best service we could.  

Starting in 1973, affirmative action & consent decrees changed LAPD culture from aggressively pursuing criminals to laying back in police cars, taking careful and lengthy reports, while gangs ran wild in the streets and portions of L.A. were terrorized by thugs. 

When I was in the field in the 1960s, our 3,400 policemen (our Civil Service rank) arrested 100,000 more criminals than do today's  10,000 affirmative action wonders.  (Attorney GARY INGEMUNSON in "Warning Bells," Thin Blue Line, July 2005, p. 13---Also L.A. Times of 13 March 1996, pp. B-1 & 3):  A “distressed Mayor Richard Riordan...said it was vexing to learn that LAPD is now making 100,000 fewer arrests, issuing over 200,000 fewer citations, and conducting over 20,000 fewer field interviews per year.”

There is no “nice” way to arrest a dangerous and combative suspect.  Officers today are more concerned about getting burned and labeled as a rogue officer than being aggressive at confronting suspects.  When were you safer, taxpayers, then or now...?

When the community fails to support its police in its proper and reasonable enforcement efforts, the police become demoralized and cease proactive enforcement.  Doing nothing or devoting
inordinate attention to minor incidents and thus being unavailable to handle more serious calls has few consequences.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jul 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Years ago I read, "To Protect and to Serve: The LAPD's Century of War in the City of Dreams". Before the Rodney King riots, the sacred credo was, "Give no slack and take no sh^t from anyone. Confront and command. Control the streets at all times. Always be aggressive. Stop crimes before they happen. Seek them out. Shake them down. Make that arrest."
> 
> There was also this letter to the editor of the LA Times from a retired Lieutenant regarding what he referred to as the "Golden era" of the LAPD, ( prior to the Watts riots ), "Protect life, not enough personnel to protect property."
> 
> ...



What really cleaned up New York

If you compare New York in 2011 to New York in 1990, it seems hard to believe that it’s the same city. In the 1970s, ’80s and early ’90s, New York was viewed as one of the world’s most dangerous metropolises — a cesspool of violence and danger depicted in gritty films like “The Warriors” and “Escape From New York.” Friends who lived here during that time talk of being terrified to use the subway, of being mugged outside their apartments, and an overwhelming tide of junkies. Thirty-one one of every 100,000 New Yorkers were murdered each year, and 3,668 were victims of larceny.


Today, in an astonishing twist, New York is one of the safest cities in the country. Its current homicide rate is 18 percent of its 1990 total — its auto theft rate is 6 percent. The drop exceeded the wildest dreams of crime experts of the 1990s, and it’s a testament to this transformation that New Yorkers now seem more likely to complain about the city’s dullness than about its criminality.

http://www.salon.com/2011/11/19/what_really_cleaned_up_new_york/


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> In the 1970s, ’80s and early ’90s, New York was viewed as one of the world’s most dangerous metropolises — a cesspool of violence and danger depicted in gritty films like “The Warriors” and “Escape From New York.”



And Fort Apache the Bronx. "15 minutes from Manhattan there's a place where even the cops fear to tread."

July 12, 2016

First black Miss Alabama says Dallas cop killer a ‘martyr’ 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/black-alabama-dallas-shooter-martyr-article-1.2707783



			
				Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> I thought right away, this guy is military or ex-military and that it wasn't his first rodeo.
> 
> He served in Afghanistan as a Police Trainer.



Dallas Gunman Learned Tactics at Texas 'Combative Warrior' School
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/dallas-gunman-micah-johnson-honed-tactics-local-combat-school/
Rreceived instruction at the Academy of Combative Warrior Arts in the Dallas suburb of Richardson about two years ago, said the school's founder and chief instructor, Justin J. Everman.

Academy of Combative Warrior Arts (A.C.W.A.)
https://www.facebook.com/ACWACombatives/


----------



## mariomike (5 Aug 2016)

City of Dallas Paramedics have now been issued vests "with an added one-inch thick armor plate over the chest and the back that will protect against high-powered rifle ammunition."

Each vest comes with a tactical helmet.


----------



## Lightguns (5 Aug 2016)

So now, the real up-arming of emergency services begins.  There will likely be war in our streets in this decade unless something changes quickly.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> There will likely be war in our streets in this decade unless something changes quickly.


Saying that is the easy part.  What "something," and how?


----------



## Lightguns (5 Aug 2016)

I have no idea what the something is, but it ain't the current progressive movement and it ain't the identity politics.  More likely it is "the troops in the streets, suspension of freedoms and where ever it goes from there" solution that is standard with these upheavals.  

To clarify, I think it will be as bad as the late 60s/early 70s with isolated urban warfare against small bands here and there.  The difference this time is that there will likely be more public support for the insurgents and the causes of the insurgents will be greater in number.  The big difference is that governments are no longer full of free loving WW2 vets to keep a balance on law and order and freedom.  Today's governments are full of thin skinned career politicians worried more about themselves than nation and people and more prepared to clamp down hard on.


----------



## YZT580 (5 Aug 2016)

The "something" is: 1)  a re-booting of family values.  Many of these kids involved in the 'black on black' killings do not a solid reliable male influence in their lives.  This will definitely not be easy but it is an absolute necessity and it will take a generation to achieve.
2)  re-institution of core values particularly those values concerned with respect for those around us and for those in authority.  In order to achieve that, those in authority must prove themselves worthy of such respect through their words and more importantly through their actions.
3) an honest identification of the problems.  And there are several of them but most revolve around our surrendering our standards to accommodate those that others are bringing into our country.  Most Muslims with whom I have discussed these issues cannot understand why we don't.  A nation without standards is a vacuum waiting to be filled by rules introduced by the loudest voices or by the strongest arm.
4)  in keeping with the above, ban the introduction of Shariah anywhere and introduce zero tolerance for those who would agitate for something different.

This list is by no means inclusive but it is a start.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Aug 2016)

Solve the "missing male equation" and a lot of other problems will go away. While lot's of moms have done a good job without the guy around, having a good mom and good father will be the best way for the next generation to do well.


----------



## Bass ackwards (5 Aug 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Solve the "missing male equation" and a lot of other problems will go away. While lot's of moms have done a good job without the guy around, having a good mom and good father will be the best way for the next generation to do well.



I don't disagree with you Colin, but post that in the wrong place and you'll be burned at the stake for being a homophobe, an anti-feminist, or just an all around heretic. It _is_ 2016 after all...


----------



## YZT580 (5 Aug 2016)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> I don't disagree with you Colin, but post that in the wrong place and you'll be burned at the stake for being a homophobe, an anti-feminist, or just an all around heretic. It _is_ 2016 after all...



Absolutely correct.  And that is our major source of grief


----------



## mariomike (6 Aug 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> So now, the real up-arming of emergency services begins.



From what I have read, departments in the U.S. have been buying a lot of BPPE since the Department of Homeland Security issued the Active Shooter/Hostile Event (ASHE ) Guide in July, 2016,

It says,

The lack of ballistic protection equipment should not preclude Paramedics from forming into RTFs with law enforcement force protection to treat and extract the injured.

Considerations for Fire/EMS:
 Change mindset – A lack of familiarity with ASHE scenes and being asked to enter an unfamiliar threat environment can lead to pushback.
 Meet with Unions – Fire/EMS are exposed to a greater threat during an ASHE. Understand that they will likely be hesitant to start an ASHE program.
 Expand the job description – Some firefighters do not see an ASHE response in the scope of their current job description.
 Develop increased awareness of PPE and its capabilities.

The City of Toronto revised their "Non-Tactical Paramedic Response to Emergency Task Force (ETF) Incidents" S.O.P. on June 15, 2016.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Aug 2016)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> I don't disagree with you Colin, but post that in the wrong place and you'll be burned at the stake for being a homophobe, an anti-feminist, or just an all around heretic. It _is_ 2016 after all...



Science is on my side, what could possibly go wrong, oh hey nice to see you Galileo  [

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2015/06/19/the-importance-of-fathers-according-to-science/


----------



## mariomike (20 Sep 2016)

Dallas cop files suit accusing Black Lives Matter of inciting anti-cop violence
https://www.policeone.com/legal/articles/222276006-Dallas-cop-files-suit-accusing-Black-Lives-Matter-of-inciting-anti-cop-violence/
Sgt. Demetrick Pennie, president of the Dallas Fallen Officer Foundation and a 17-year law enforcement veteran, filed the amended complaint in federal court Friday

DALLAS — A Dallas police sergeant has filed a federal lawsuit against Black Lives Matter leaders and others, blaming the movement for race riots and violence against police officers.


----------

